# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Ikan koi dari desa JG KOI FARM showa

## Jian Guo

Project F1 dari JG KOI FARM 2017 silahkan masukan dari suhu koi sekalian. Sample 2 ekor usia 3.5 bulan size 13cm dan 14cm

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

